

Hacking a Mac Magsafe Jack into a PC Ultrabook - hepha1979
http://hackaday.com/2013/11/23/hacking-a-mac-magsafe-jack-into-a-pc-ultrabook/

======
officialjunk
i wouldn't give up a usb port for this. lol.

